# My display ”case”.



## Csa (Apr 16, 2021)

Going to build a more permanent shelving/case at some point but for now a nice sunny front bay window does just fine. The wife actually likes the display or is at least tolerating it. 

Nothing fancy, no blob tops or hutches, but nearly all dug by me, a couple TOC type bottles like the SCA little whiskey flask. Mostly 20-30s or later. Gotta Burnett’s bird food, a Pierce glass shoe polish with applicator stuck inside. A hires extract, NuJol, Horlicks, 12 sided little Carbona cleaner, atlas and ball jars, couple jugs, little Gill milk etc. 
nothing fancy but I’m proud of them nonetheless, I like the color variety most. 
Thoughts and comments appreciated.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 16, 2021)

I see a couple of cool bottles in there, What's the Egg Bottle? you gotta close up of that one. LEON.


----------



## matthew lucier (Apr 16, 2021)

Csa said:


> Going to build a more permanent shelving/case at some point but for now a nice sunny front bay window does just fine. The wife actually likes the display or is at least tolerating it.
> 
> Nothing fancy, no blob tops or hutches, but nearly all dug by me, a couple TOC type bottles like the SCA little whiskey flask. Mostly 20-30s or later. Gotta Burnett’s bird food, a Pierce glass shoe polish with applicator stuck inside. A hires extract, NuJol, Horlicks, 12 sided little Carbona cleaner, atlas and ball jars, couple jugs, little Gill milk etc.
> nothing fancy but I’m proud of them nonetheless, I like the color variety most.
> Thoughts and comments appreciated.View attachment 223516View attachment 223517


Excellent picture. I'm curious about the egg Bottle too, can we look at it again? All the other bottles you can read perfectly. The Pepsi bottle looks quite out of place among the others. Maybe it's just me.... I'm just saying... 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Csa (Apr 16, 2021)

Very astute observations gentlemen. The Pepsi and the Egg Harbor bottling are the only two in that window seat photo grouping that I bought. Egg harbor soda bottle, Wm Hoffman proprietor.  It’s 7 oz. I bought from a south jersey friend near my shore house on Long Beach Island. It has very nice embossing that is angled and wraps around the bottle a lot. The Pepsi is also a purchase I made for 2$ each of 4 local sodas. My only blob top is a Fred Rible Belmar Nj with some damage which I got for $1.


----------

